# Seek Thermal Imaging Camera



## 660griz (Feb 17, 2016)

I am seriously contemplating getting one of these. I am trying to decide between the Android or Android XR or Reveal or Reveal XR.
For the price I don't expect too much but, I would like to be able to locate game, detect energy loss at home, etc. 

Has anyone tried one of these? Thoughts.


----------



## Ihunt (Feb 18, 2016)

I don't know anything about them but use thermal for shooting hogs.

I do know that you get what you pay for.


----------



## j_seph (Feb 18, 2016)

search youtube for
SEEK XR Thermal Camera for Smart Phones


----------



## snookdoctor (Feb 18, 2016)

I got one. I haven't tried it in cool weather. I tried it when I got it this summer. It was around 80 after sunset. I went out in the yard, and could see the dogs in total darkness about 40 yards away. Tracking them while they moved was iffy, but they were running pretty wild. I also tried it around the exterior of the house, and you can see contrasting temps pretty good.

Overall, for the price, it seems worthwhile for what you want to use it for. I'm sure deer will show up in the dark out to 80 yards or so on cool mornings. Maybe farther. I wouldn't expect much more than that. The only drawback I have seen is that it won't connect to your phone if you have a lifeproof, or similar case on the phone. If they don't offer one, and adapter to fit phones with cases would be great.


----------



## 660griz (Feb 22, 2016)

j_seph said:


> search youtube for
> SEEK XR Thermal Camera for Smart Phones



I have watched youtube videos on it till my eyes bled. 

Thanks for all the responses. 

After doing some research, it is apparent you get what you pay for and it may do what I like. However, I decided I needed something separated from my phone. Seems the battery drain is pretty substantial. 

Looking at the FLIR C2 now.


----------

